# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] full + full 78k item lvl barbarian - xbox series x

## XescWar

full + full 78k item lvl barbarian - xbox series x 250$

I didn't have time for the game so I decided to sell it.
band of air = only 2 boss pieces left, other pieces completed

all missions completed

mounts are completely mythic

All items are available in the account, high damage lovers should not miss it.

Contact to get information about the account and ask questions

I can show a private picture or in-game character to anyone who wants it.

----------


## XescWar

price 250 $

I didn't have time for the game so I decided to sell it.
band of air = only 2 boss pieces left, other pieces completed

all missions completed

mounts are completely mythic

All items are available in the account, high damage lovers should not miss it.

Contact to get information about the account and ask questions

----------


## XescWar

I didn't have time for the game so I decided to sell it.
band of air = only 2 boss pieces left, other pieces completed

all missions completed

mounts are completely mythic

All items are available in the account, high damage lovers should not miss it.

Contact to get information about the account and ask questions

I can show a private picture or in-game character to anyone who wants it.

----------


## XescWar

1.png2.png3.png4.png7.png11.png

----------

